# IBC 2603.4.1.6



## RJJ (Nov 24, 2009)

Dow Zmate flame spread 15 & smoke 165

I have this exposed in a crawlspace in an I2 occ. Design professional says it meets 719.3 and does not need to be covered. Seems IBC2603.4.1.6 says it does. Can't seem to fined an es report on this product and would venture to say it needs to be covered by one of the methods listed in 2603.4.1.6.  What say the fire guys on the BB. Yes or NO and why?


----------



## jar546 (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: IBC 2603.4.1.6

I say no.  Here is a list of all DOW products:  I did a search by manufacturer

http://www.icc-es.org/reports/index.cfm

It will be up to them to prove it, not up to you to find it.


----------



## cda (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: IBC 2603.4.1.6

Good Morning Mr. J

Is this the stuff???

http://www.icc-es.org/reports/pdf_files/NES/Ner699.pdf


----------



## cda (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: IBC 2603.4.1.6

http://products.construction.com/swts_c ... 291191.pdf


----------



## cda (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: IBC 2603.4.1.6

Guess Mr. J went back to sleep


----------



## jar546 (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: IBC 2603.4.1.6

719.3 would not apply because 2603.4.1.6 is more specific and the more specific always applies.

If he would read 719.1 it clearly states foam plastic must conform with Ch 26 anyway so his reference to 719.3 is not applicable

Sounds like another wording change for the next cycle.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: IBC 2603.4.1.6

No Just reading the report!


----------



## RJJ (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: IBC 2603.4.1.6

Jeff: are saying no it does not need to be covered?


----------



## jar546 (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: IBC 2603.4.1.6

Dow Z-Mate is not listed on that report.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: IBC 2603.4.1.6

NO sir, I am saying that it DOES need to be covered.  No ES/Legacy report for the specific product and Ch 26 requires it.


----------



## cda (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: IBC 2603.4.1.6

do you have a link to the dow product?


----------



## RJJ (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: IBC 2603.4.1.6

That is my read as well. The link does show zmate on the third page. I couldn't find it last night. Must be a bad disc from legacy.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: IBC 2603.4.1.6

cda: no link! I was on the site last night on another computer and could not fine any tec details on this product.

I have a single page faxed from the dp that looks like Page 13.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: IBC 2603.4.1.6

OK, I got lost here somewhere.

Page 2 of the ES report states that it must be installed IAW chapter 26 so it does need to be covered.  I did not see that the ZMate was listed on page 3.

So the ES report basically allows it to be installed IAW the manufacturer's instructions but it still needs to be covered per 2603.

Right?


----------



## RJJ (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: IBC 2603.4.1.6

I believe section 4.2.2 now comes into play. (sub 4) Looking at the plan they have 3" of foam. I still think that it needs to be covered.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: IBC 2603.4.1.6

Based on specific code 2603.4.1.6; I would tend to agree with Jeff and require the covering IAW laundry list to prevent ignition and exposure.


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: IBC 2603.4.1.6

From web page_

STYROFOAM™ Brand Z-MATE™ Insulation fits between Z-furring channels placed on 24" centers, which saves installation time by eliminating cutting or snapping of insulation boards. The Type X extruded polystyrene foam insulation is *designed specifically for use beneath drywall in interior masonry wall applications.*

Seems like it is being used in a manner different than what the company intends......


----------



## brudgers (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: IBC 2603.4.1.6



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> Dow Zmate flame spread 15 & smoke 165 I have this exposed in a crawlspace in an I2 occ. Design professional says it meets 719.3 and does not need to be covered. Seems IBC2603.4.1.6 says it does. Can't seem to fined an es report on this product and would venture to say it needs to be covered by one of the methods listed in 2603.4.1.6.  What say the fire guys on the BB. Yes or NO and why?


Covered.

719.1  Exception 2.  _Foam pastic insulation shall comply with Chapter 26._


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: IBC 2603.4.1.6

Chapter 7 sends you to Chapter 26 for foam plastic insulation.

Section 2603.4.1.6 has specific provisions that require the foam plastic to be covered.  It does not necessarily need to be a thermal barrier (as is evident by the inclusion of corrosion resistant steel in the list).  If the crawl space is a plenum then 2603.7 is applied which will require a thermal barrier.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: IBC 2603.4.1.6

Thanks for all the responses! I had called it during inspection that covering was needed. In the end the DP tried a fast one. His rebuttal falls short. That product as indicated in the es report can remain exposed up to 2.5 ". He has 3" installed. End result must cover to be in compliance with 2603.4.1.6.

This BB once again is a great place for getting answers! cda and Jeff thanks also for the es link. For the live of me I couldn't find it.


----------

